# NAMES website is gone!



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 6, 2011)

I noticed recently that NAMES has no website. I heard some scuttle that Mike was going to update the site. Is there a completely new site in the works? 

If there is some technical difficulty, my son is pretty handy with this stuff and may be able to lend a hand. He put together the MDMC website in just a few hours.

Anybody know what's up?


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Steve,
Try this link,
http://204.200.167.169/
George


----------

